# Questions about replacing 350z Engine. Need Help!



## zcorgiat (Aug 22, 2016)

Hey there guys, So i have a 2004 Nissan 350z with a vq35de engine with the 4th digit VIN A that took a shit on me (Engine is making knocking noise) I took it to the shop they told me 5 grand to fix with them purchasing the motor or 1500 bucks just for the labor if i find my own engine and have it shipped there. I have found several good deals on other engines however i want to ensure that i am purchasing the correct specific engine that will work in my car. The original engines production date was 01/04 and the other engines i have found deals on are vq35de motors with the 4th digit VIN A however i am uninformed on if they are still compatible with my car specifically. Kind of a Nooby question, but its worth looking dumb rather than taking a gamble with the risk of pissing away 2 grand on a engine. Can someone please tell me if it has to be the exact model with the same 01/04 production date or can i buy a newer one as long as they are the same engine model with the 4th digit VIN A. Also one last amateur question, My Z is a manual so that means the engine i buy has to be from another manual 350z correct? Please any help would be appreciated.


----------

